# I have found my new sport



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

http://www.collegehumor.com/video/3008298/pumpkin-seeking-missile


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

OMG! That is awesome! Punkin Chunkin eat your heart out!


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

haha excellent


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

that kicks butt


----------

